# Floating plants



## tim (19 Dec 2014)

Evening folks, I've had a few tubs of various plants going for a little while mainly moss and hydro trip Japan, started to notice a drop in growth I'm assuming due to lower winter temps, so I've decided to float them in my low tech, a week in the moss looked very happy so I've added a few more namely bacopa salamanzzi and a ludwigia stem I got from hoggie, I'll keep the thread updated as to progress, bonus is they've dimmed the light slightly in the low tech also so hopefully win win


----------



## Michael W (19 Dec 2014)

Nice idea tim!

I don't know where you have kept the emersed cultures previously, but aside from the drop in temperature, the drop in the photo period also plays a role. I have certainly noticed that while my photo period for my low tech tanks remain the same throughout the year, the reduced ambient light appeared to have slowed down the growth of some of the plants.


----------



## tim (19 Dec 2014)

These were under artificial light around the same intensity as in the tank, I'm hoping it'll have the effect of a heated propagator without the cost


----------

